# help me identify source of oil leak - pictures



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

I've searched, but no one seems to have had this issue before. i found old discussions around the known issues with lose oil pan bolts or oil filter housing cracking.
The car is a 2006 2.0 w/ 70 K miles (BPY engine)
In my case, I'm 100% sure that both of the above are fine. I checked my oil pan bolts and they didn't turn with 16 Nm torque. Oil Filter housing is also fine. I was changing the oil when I noticed the oil leak and obviously removed/cleaned oil filter housing and didn't even see a single issue . My PCV system is also fine and up-to-date with two check valves and has the most recent PCV assy. I also checked for oil pooling around valve cover, nothing...

What I suspect is the interface that the entire housing/oil-cooler assy. bolts onto the engine! having cleaned up all the oil and started fresh, I could see new oil stain that seems to start there. I'm the original owner and therefore I'm sure that it wasn't removed before. Has anyone experienced this before? It seems like an impossible job to tighten those bolts without removing the intake!

If anyone had to deal with this and know a good way to tighten up the 4 bolts that hold-up the assy to the block, I would appreciate to learn about how you did it. I can only see those bolts with an inspection-camera. 

Here is a link to the mess. 
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B47K5tZOZlYmSWN3TFIybHhtLTg&usp=sharing

This is what I think is the culprit (where the entire assy. bolts onto the the block). Not the oil cooler side, but the block side. Sorry there didnt seem to be a humanly possible way to take a picture of this spot while it is tucked all the way back and behind other components. Namely: Intake, throttle and oil-cooler.










and it is where item #3 goes. I'm hoping to find a way to tighten and not to need to replace the gasket. When I moved the housing, I noticed some slight play in the area (Thanks Audi, great assembly work!)


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Never heard of a leak at that location. But a very common leak point is at the housing that bolts to the side of the cylinder head. It's right above the area you show and has the high pressure fuel pump bolted to it. It leaks at the bottom of the housing so you can't see it from the top.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

MisterJJ said:


> Never heard of a leak at that location. But a very common leak point is at the housing that bolts to the side of the cylinder head. It's right above the area you show and has the high pressure fuel pump bolted to it. It leaks at the bottom of the housing so you can't see it from the top.


Thanks for the reply. Do you mean the Vacuum Pump Housing (metal housing)? If so, I checked and that's fine and dry. I looked underneath the vacuum pump area. I also checked all corrugated hoses (the ones that carry oil vapor). I know that those are prone to cracking, but I had replaced them as a preventative maintenance measure in the Summer and they seem to be in great shape.

*Do you mean where gasket (#2) goes?*









*or here at #6?*


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry I can't help much, all I can suggest is to clean really, really well, and start the car and watch the suspected areas closely. It helps to have a mechanic's mirror to see under and behind tight spots.

Where are you getting these parts diagrams??


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ma2kster said:


> Do you mean the Vacuum Pump Housing (metal housing)?


Close, but deeper. Number 6 in the second picture is the seal that often leaks.


----------



## botscoolnesss (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a leak from where i believe is the SAME spot.

Any help is appreciated and if i find where the leak is from or how to fix it i will be sure to keep posted.

I got 103K Miles here.


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

botscoolnesss said:


> I have a leak from where i believe is the SAME spot.
> 
> Any help is appreciated and if i find where the leak is from or how to fix it i will be sure to keep posted.
> 
> I got 103K Miles here.


I purchased some ball-end hex wrenches (the bolts are visible by inspection camera and they seem to have the hex-centers, like the oil pan bolts. I will attempt to tighten the 4 bolts and will report back here (will need to remove charge air-intake hose and maybe the throttle, but in-my-mind still better than taking the whole intake out) . When I give the oil filer housing some wiggle, then I can see movement at the interface it bolts onto the motor. So, I'm hoping that it is a lose bolt issue rather than the gasket going bad. It might take me a few days, but I will report back. 
The oil leak continues, I have a clean cardboard placed on my garage floor and it is filling up with new spots. I'm driving without the splash-shield until fixed.

here is that gasket and in the link below ECS claims _"Gasket that seals oil filter housing to the engine block. Need to be replaced each time it is removed as it becomes hard and brittle with age."
_
, but I only have 70K miles...

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/ES281144/










#2 below...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ma2kster said:


> _"Gasket that seals oil filter housing to the engine block. Need to be replaced each time it is removed as it becomes hard and brittle with age."
> _
> , but I only have 70K miles...


The sad reality is that 70,000 miles and eight years is more than enough for gaskets to start going tits up. On mileage alone, 70,000 may seem early. I just put a valve cover in my car today, and while the reason for replacement wasn't the gasket, I did note that the original was fairly brittle, so I'm glad I got to it before it started spewing all over the place and driving like crap. I also have a seal in the axle flange to the transmission going. I fear it's just "that time," and I'm stuck wrenching away on it because Audi won't hurry the **** up with the S3.

If you're in this car for the long haul, I'd do it right- and to me, "right" is pulling the entire assembly, replacing the gasket, an installing the assembly with the proper torque spec. Might I offer that this may be a good opportunity to go ahead and a) walnut blast your intake valves to remove the carbon buildup and b) replace the intake manifold flap motor? :laugh:


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, my theory around lose bolts is refuted  
I was able to reach 3 of the 4 bolts (item #3 below and a 5 MM ball-head hex socket does the job) that mount the oil filter housing bracket to the block (specified torque is 15Nm) and they didn't turn at all at 16 Nm. Therefore, It must be the gasket not lose bolts.
Hereby, I give-up trying and will order the problem gasket along with a valve cover gasket and the other gasket misterjj suggested and hit all spots regardless. Of course, the carbon cleanup will be done too. I just wish this had become an issue in the spring, not now  My garage is detached and not heated... I will update when the oil leak is finally addressed. For now it seems to be a leaky gasket. Namely, item #2 below.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ma2kster said:


> I just wish this had become an issue in the spring, not now  My garage is detached and not heated...


Man, I feel your pain. My new place has a detached garage - no heat _or electricity_. It's across the street so I can't even run a big extension cord.

Good luck with the gasket installs.


----------



## ecarrot (May 9, 2003)

Any update? Did replacing the gasket fix the oil leak?


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Are you positive its leaking from the front? Do you have DSG? I had a leak where the dsg oil cooler is. The two small o-rings were leaking. Also replaced the dsg oil filter housing and haven't seen a leak in months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, the leak is fixed. I have MT, so no DSG here. It was one heck of a job. With the intake out, i also did carbon cleaning of the valves. My recommendation to anyone attempting this repair is replacing the thermostat housing and doing carbon cleaning while you're at it. You will get a good/clear shot at the thermostat. i wanted extra assurance, and also replaced the oil bracket, not just the gaskets.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Pretty sure I have a leak coming from the same area, either the oil filter housing or oil cooler are leaking and oil is dripping down off the lower filter housing. First noticed it a couple of oil changes ago and thought it might just be from the housing not being snug. Yesterday I started noticing spots where the oil has been dripping when the car is parked  Ordered both gaskets and I'll hopefully get around to fixing it over Memorial Day weekend. Hoping to figure out a way to get to it without removing the intake manifold, as I just had the valves cleaned 10,000 miles ago...should have had them replace the gaskets then! :banghead:


----------



## ma2kster (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a caution: depending on mileage, the plastic bracket/housing goes brittle. It happened to a fellow forum member. if you have over 150K, i suggest replacing the whole bracket, not only the gaskets. for high mileage vehicles, the bracket will chip off especially around the gasket seating grooves! Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a humanly possible way to get the bracket out without removing intake...


----------

